# Game Package Tariff Announced by BSNL



## techtronic (Nov 28, 2006)

Finally after a long wait Dataone's Game Package Tariff have been announced

Source : **bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=337*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 28, 2006)

What took them so long? 

Hmm, 100 a month? And what's the difference between the premium and standard, bah. Funny thing I dont feel a need to explore this service


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 28, 2006)

if gaming is what this is all abt then there are better servers available(both paid and free)...goto:- www.igg.com ..it has a free MMORPG named myth war..its completely free...check out and tell whether it is better than ragnarok(if you don't know abt ragnarok.then u r not a true gamer..beside even am not but still kabhi kabhi chalta hai) and yes zapak.com(new) is also there


----------



## Chirag (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
????. If u activate gaming package u will get double speed. If u using 256 kbps than u will get 512 kbps.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

but then cant we use 512 kbps for downloading other stuff ???

i mean how will they limit it to gaming ?????

how are they gonna restrict it strictly for gaming ????


----------



## Chirag (Nov 29, 2006)

^^
I m not sure but I think that on activating that package we would be able to surf only particular sites(gaming ones) and not others. Not sure though..


----------



## VD17 (Nov 29, 2006)

ugh.. why? why cant these people be more precise???!!


----------



## thecyclone2k (Nov 29, 2006)

Because they too don't know what they're doing! Wonder who does setup these technologies here!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 29, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> Because they too don't know what they're doing! Wonder who does setup these technologies here!


haha . u r totally right dude , even they don't know what the hell they are upto most of the times.


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 29, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> I m not sure but I think that on activating that package we would be able to surf only particular sites(gaming ones) and not others. Not sure though..



i seriously doubt it. if folks at BSNL were _that_ wise, things would've been a lot better and a lot different long time back.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 29, 2006)

wat the hell will this do lolz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya seems like that for Rs. 1000 can get 512 kbsp unltd.


> c)           Data Download for Gaming purpose: -The  usage charges for downloading data for gaming purpose will not be charged and will not be counted as volume charged in the Broadband bills of the subcribers.



Also..
Its not available yet ie atleast not in my CP ie. broadband portal. Will be available from 1 Dec 2006 I think.


> d)         Change of Plan :- The subscriber may opt for change in the package which will be effective from the first of  next month.




Ofcourse they have 15 days trial period ie. no more doubts or stuff.. evaulate, check it .. and they will start billing only after 15 days of trial.


> Free trial period :-
> 
> Free trial of 15 days will be offered to subscribers with clear stipulation that subscribers will be billed after 15 days assuming that thhe subscirber is willing to continue with the service.  Otherwise, the subscriber should de-register after 15 days.



Btw, anyone here who is using Games on Demand in Airtel broadband ? May be  he can give any clue on the service and its feature.

BTW, I don't think that they can restrict usage of net only to particular site, though technically its possible ie. full 512 kbps for gaming site and normal 256 kbps for your internet speed ie. when opening opening normal sites.. works at 256kbps but when opening gaming site then 512 kbps.
So, I don think they will do that .. or will they !


----------



## techno geek (Dec 3, 2006)

can it b true??
i dont think so??
& what bout free trial & all tht stuff.???


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Ya seems like that for Rs. 1000 can get 512 kbsp unltd.
> 
> 
> Also..
> ...



That's what their site says...512Kbps for gaming only...No use signing for this offer. All games offered are old... I would do well playing new games alone.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

@BusyAnuj

Check this out... the techinque what MNTL (chota bhai of BSNL ) usage with Gaming... Chirag is some what right on the concept...

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/games/games.html

there are 2 plan... its looks to me u gonna have 2 user name.. now with the *Bridge Mode* u will only be able to play (access) the sites of Gaming (included in MTNL directory) while with *Open Internet Access Mode* surfing and gaming both will be possible..

btw any one using the MTNL plans with gaming... or is it still yet to launch ??


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2006)

soura> 
If they are goign to do stuff similar to MTNL then its almost of no use.. and can create lots of confusion too.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 13, 2006)

Ricky said:
			
		

> soura>
> If they are goign to do stuff similar to MTNL then its almost of no use.. and can create lots of confusion too.



well i am not in MTNL... therefore unware of any hassel of its technology.. reported what i learnt from frnds over in Mumbai..

so please explain why it wont be no use and what type of Confusion u r reffering at ??


----------



## rajat22 (Dec 13, 2006)

NEVER EVER TRUST BSNL. WHICH EVER PACKAGE IT IS.

I got a bang of 58,000/- as a consolidated bill as their faithfull computer did not generate the monthly bill in time and slept for 20 small months.
AND IN 20 MONTHS 2 MONTHS DATA USAGE WAS....NIL!!!!

Repeated requests failed to generate the bill.

Still want to keep trust in BSNL???


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2006)

I mean.. if they offer higher bandwidth in game mode but then internet will not be there.. 

On the other hand, in internet mode you can play games and intrnet too but I think then they wont' offer higher bandwidth so .. of no use.. 
...
Moreover.. in internet mode you will be charged as per your internet plan charges.. so again of no use even if they offer higher bandwidth to surf net.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 14, 2006)

seems like it will really hit our INDIAN market but will we playstation and XBOX user be able to play instead of PC online gamin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

will 512kbps be enough for gamin online lolz i don't think sooooooo lolz


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2006)

well.. for gaming you don't need much bandwidth, even on 128 kbps you can play online games fairly but all we need is that it shld have a good ping.. something arnd 50 ms is acceptable. ...
And its possible only if gameserver is within BSNL network or is at properly connected server.


----------



## windrider (Dec 29, 2006)

A year back, when Ragnarok (yuck!) was the big thing, people had massive latency because our dear BSNL was routing packets all over India just to get to that particular server.

So if you're expecting to get anything done with BSNL, think again.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2006)

Well.. I am still waiting.. 
Bhai.. kuch toh aaye !!

More.. I am waiting for Airtel to be available in my Area then I will take Airtel connection too .. will then keep bsnl as backup.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2007)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Well.. I am still waiting..
> Bhai.. kuch toh aaye !!
> 
> More.. I am waiting for Airtel to be available in my Area then I will take Airtel connection too .. will then keep bsnl as backup.



hmm.. 2 Broadband connection for Personal use..    

wow...


----------



## alok4best (Jan 2, 2007)

Ricky said:
			
		

> well.. for gaming you don't need much bandwidth, even on 128 kbps you can play online games fairly but all we need is that it shld have a good ping.. something arnd 50 ms is acceptable. ...
> And its possible only if gameserver is within BSNL network or is at properly connected server.



Hmmmm...I dnt think u can play games with users all across the globe with less bandwidth...like what if u want to have a NFS- most wanted or Carbon race against some user sitting in US...
and anyways we leechers are just waiting for the official launch...we will subscribe to the service and then dwnload stuffs or our choice at 512Kbps..
who has time to play games anyways...


----------



## crazy_sumi (Jan 2, 2007)

I must say that BSNL rolls out quite some weird plans for its services.
When you surf the internet you get 266 kbps, and while gaming you get 512kbps..... thats just plain ridiculous and idiotic!!


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 2, 2007)

crazy_sumi said:
			
		

> I must say that BSNL rolls out quite some weird plans for its services.
> When you surf the internet you get 266 kbps, and while gaming you get 512kbps..... thats just plain ridiculous and idiotic!!



yaaaaaaaaaaa/.....,

i agree with u mayn  

BSNL r really tryin FOOL pplz because of there idioticness


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

I play BF2 on mu ul900+ connection and get an average ping of 500-600 on a good time.350 is the best i have got.also played at 890.
BSNL RULZ(fulz)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

*ON-LINE GAMING on BSNL Dataone connection*

Click to register free for 15 days trial offer 

these are the games list for Rs.100 plan. 
& games list for Rs.200.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *ON-LINE GAMING on BSNL Dataone connection*
> 
> Click to register free for 15 days trial offer
> 
> ...



well .. ,

 will we be able to play in PS2 ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2007)

This is bull sh1t, Rs 100 PM games are horrible , the gamis like dinnerdash etc are free on yahoo to play . 

The only games that user will ever want to pay for are these 
*bsnl.indiagames.com/premium/main/titlesList.jsp?Category=Multiplayer

but 4 of 5 are stratagy so those who dont like stratagy games this is all crap , the 5th one is Racing but no shooter ,Wth!!. Indiagames = bullcrap


----------

